# Harness



## Crissman (Apr 15, 2012)

When i make my harnesses should i have them be extra long? Unlike the ones you buy at the store


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I make my trolling ones finger tip to finger tip. I do make some shorter as well.


----------



## TheFilthyOar (Apr 16, 2010)

any advice from you veterans on the best test strength and length for casting worm harnesses? i've been tying them between 18" and 20" (12 lb. mono) and they work ok, but i still get twist on them and have to replace them pretty often. thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

make harnes 12" to 24" long with #20 triline XT.
make leeder 4' to 6' with qoick snap,that way you can change quickly harnes,

snag


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i like the harness as short as possable then just ad a 7' or 8' floro leader. but the shorter they are the easier to store and less tangles.
sherman


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

i make mine about 6 to 7 feet. 20 0r 25 lb. flouro is what i use, but have used trilene big game also. no need for the extra swivel. rednek weights already have a swivel on the back. if you're getting line twist with colorados then you are going too fast. i haven't trolled even 1.9 this year, usually i'm going 1.3 to 1.7.


----------

